# Hall Pass unloads a box full.



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Had a bunch of firsts on this trip. Today we had Brad,Lee, and my good frien Allen made a trip from Melbourn fl. to experience some snapper fishing. It didn't take long to find what we were looking for and more. Lee got his first cobia this trip and Brad caught his first amberjack and king. We had a fun encounter with a bunch of dolphins riding our bow for 5 min. Fishing was hot as we caught some fish on every spot. The temps were hot as well as we had a dead drift for a few hours in the middle of the day. Everyone was happy with coolers full of fish on the way home.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice mess of fish. good job! them seas were flat.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report guys. that is a mess of fish. cant beat those seas.


----------



## Tennessee Trey (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice haul guys. Looks like you had the reds coming to the top. Gotta love catching them like that on light gear!


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes I love it when all of the conditions are just right and you can get a few snappers to the top. We had some pretty crazy moments with multiple fish hooked running us around the boat and under the anchor. Almost lost my anchor, it was stuck pretty good, but managed to bust it out after about 10 min. What is going on with team recess? Have not seen you guys on the water or posting much lately. Here is a few more picks.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

They are still fishing they just dont post reports cause of all the haters.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

It was a pond out there today, the current was Rippen east of the pass for us. Nice catch


----------



## RCB (Jan 29, 2008)

Great catch you guys! Nice talking to you at the wreck. We were in the black sea hunt fishing next to you. Wish you would have left some of those fish for us!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Saw you guys out at the edge*

We were fishing for scamp and caught all we needed.
Snappers were elusive, mingos and porgies were plentiful.

And yes it was HOT!


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Freezer is now officially full, ready for next trip.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

sure wish i knew a place to cast net or sabiki that much bait. i'm tired of spending 50+ a trip on frozen cigs.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice job boys!!


----------



## Tennessee Trey (Feb 3, 2011)

Guess I better pack the truck and head on down! :thumbup:



Hall Pass said:


> Freezer is now officially full, ready for next trip.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

adam always finds the fish. only one time i came home with nada. but, so did everybody else. winds were terrible. and don't let lee get a rod, he'll catch all the fish.:thumbup:
way to go, guys. still thinking 'bout y'all. and wishing i could go.

jack


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

That bait gets expensive. you can drop $30 to $50 in one trip, $100 if you hit the bait boat and load up. We found the menhaden around some docks on the east side of pensacola bay. I have heard they are just about in all of the bayous now as well.


----------

